# Aussie Appointed as Top UN Cop



## The Bread Guy (9 Aug 2007)

*Secretary-General appoints Andrew Hughes of Australia as police adviser in Department of Peacekeeping Operations *
UN news release, 9 Aug 07
UN News Service Story, 9 Aug 07

United Nations Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon has decided to appoint Commissioner Andrew Hughes of Australia as Police Adviser in the Department of Peacekeeping Operations.  He replaces Mark Kroeker of the United States, who left the post in April 2007.  He is expected to assume his duties at United Nations Headquarters, New York, in early September.

Mr. Hughes has served in the Australian Federal Police for over 30 years, garnering extensive experience at the local, regional, national and international levels.  Since May 2007, Mr. Hughes has served as the Interim Chief Police Officer of the Australian Capital Territory.  Prior to that posting, Mr. Hughes, as part of Australia-Fiji cooperation, was posted to Fiji, where he was responsible for the operations and administration of an over 4,200-strong force (2003-2006).  While on mission, Mr. Hughes successfully led a major reform and modernization programme of the Fijian national police.

Mr. Hughes has also been at the forefront of Australia’s contribution to recent United Nations peacekeeping operations.  As General Manager of International & Federal Operations for the Australian Federal Police, he oversaw all international operations and was involved in the Australian Police contribution to the United Nations Mission in East Timor, as well as Australia’s ongoing contribution to the United Nations Peacekeeping Force in Cyprus.

Commissioner Hughes received the FBI Award for Exceptional Service in Public Interest, the United States Drug Enforcement Administration Award for Outstanding Contributions in the Field of Drug Law Enforcement and the Combined Canadian Law Enforcement Agencies Award for Elevating the Global War against Organized Crime.  He also served as Chairman of the Pacific Islands Chiefs of Police (2005-2006) and the Pacific Transnational Crime Coordination Centre Board of Management (2004-2007).

Commissioner Hughes holds advanced degrees in Applied Management and Executive Leadership from the Australian Institute of Police Management and a Bachelor of Science (Hons) degree from the University of Portsmouth, United Kingdom.

Born in 1956, he is married and has two grown children.

* *** *


----------

